
Show HN: Wsup.today, a Google Reader inspired RSS news aggregator - mhtsbt
https://wsup.today
======
mxuribe
I think the destination webpage could have a bit more introductory text. My
assumption is this is intended for more tech-savvy users...because "civilians"
may not fully understand what is meant by "news reader"...who knows, maybe
they don't even know what "RSS" means...but there's plenty more opportunity to
add some text to the page...hey, at least a few, very brief one-liners about
what features are included.

~~~
mhtsbt
Thanks for the feedback, this is indeed a good point, I'm going to work on
that

